# A Cream Pomeranian or Spitz type Cross?



## roxys (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just adopted a new dog named Roxy who is 12 months old. She weighs nearly 5kg and stands at about 14inches at the withers.

She was bought by the original owner for 1200 as a Pomeranian, but she's quite tall and just not got the right type of fluff (quite flat and rough-ish fur on the back).

I'm wondering if you have any thoughts on whether this may be a strangely bred Pomeranian/Japanese Spitz or perhaps crossed with something else?

I'm just not sure what to put on her insurance as she really doesn't look like a Pomeranian to me :huh:

Much appreciated! :smile5:


```
[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/NyByojGl1a0]//www.youtube.com/embed/NyByojGl1a0[/URL]
```


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sky looks a little like her...hes a pom-sheltie cross if that helps any..


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Neither her coat nor her configuration look like a pure bred pom to me (though I'm far from expert). I would have thought miniature spitz, or a spitz cross of some kind. Pretty little thing though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think she looks like a Japanese spitz, possibly too big to be a Volpino Italiano.

Whatever breed or mix she is, she's a pretty girl


----------



## roxys (Aug 28, 2013)

Oo have not thought of pom sheltie cross they sound very cute. Have not heard of Volpino Italiano before and just looked them up, they are gorgeous.

Thank you for all of your replies


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Poms did use to be bigger than now a days though. I was at a kennel and some of hers were almost as big as a smaller sheltie 10 to 15 pounds, pretty big for Pom's...Your pup is beautiful though whatever it may be


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

To me it looks like american eskimo dog









:confused5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks more Japanese spitz then anything else, although could be a cross, but weight at 5Kgs seems to be what you would expect for a female.


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

I also agree that she doesn't have much characteristic of a Pomeranian, I would lean towards the Spitz cross but to narrow it down exactly can be difficult. Either way I love her furry white coat


----------

